# Friday inshore



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna be in town this weekend and all my fishing buddies are busy Friday. Winds South @ 15 mph.

Anyone available for a day of fishing. Depending on the winds I am either going to fish the South shore line of the sound or launch at the GB side base of 3-mile bridge and fish the North side of Gulf Breeze down towards Garcon Point Bridge.

Just looking for someone to drink some beer with and maybe catch a few fish. 

I have a 2101 Century Bay w/ a yamaha 150, a trolling motor and a big live well. May even throw the fly rod for a little bit.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

you know, I would love to take you up on it but I have to freaking work. maybe next time


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Right on....I have every other Friday off. So this is probably not going to be the last time I will need a fishing partner.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like i'm going to have to take a friday off at some point. What type of fishing are you planning? Reds/specks/flounder? Because, thats right up my ally. I have a boat but its just an 18' bay boat. Nothing fancy. Doesn't have a trolling motor or anything so I was hoping to find someone who was doing that, that might need a fishing partner for a day. I'm more than willing to split gas and what not.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I am going to throw tops and tails for the old Inshore Slam. I LOVE throwing artificials for trouts and reds!!

Something about having to think, and try and figure out patterns and what the fish are feeding on. I just dig the whole deal.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I hear ya man. Its a real treat! We should get together soon and spend a day chassin tail!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Shoot me a line in advance if you ever need a partner.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:letsdrink...consider it done.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

:letsdrink Sweet!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the forecast has gotten a little better. Winds SSE at 8 in the morning, buildingg to 14 throughout the day.

Sure gonna be pretty day


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, I guess I'll go by myself.:reallycrying

Wait a minute...........No need to be upset, I have a bunch of beer to drink:letsdrink

Anyone changes there mind and wants to go the offer will stand till Thursday night. I am going to launch early Friday morning, just not sure where yet.


----------

